# Kitten always wants cuddles after food.



## Kyria (Oct 29, 2011)

I was just wondering if anyone could enlighten me as to why my kitten after eating his food will always jump on on our laps for cuddles (and kisses)..

He sits and purrs away on my lap he sometimes falls asleep or sometimes he jumps up for a quick cuddle and stroke and off he goes again to play.

This is something we always notice after he eats. Its so cute and such a lovely thing that even if im busy when Nemo is eating I always make sure Im sitting in my chair as I know he will want his cuddles :001_smile: Just wondering why he does this and if anyone else has a cat or kitten who likes cuddles after eating.

Thanks for any replies

Kyria


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

You should think yourself lucky, mine just races around like a mad thing.

She rarely comes to sit on me, except late at night and doesn't like being picked up, hates me trying to give her a little kiss.


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

That's very cute!
Geoffrey only likes a cuddle at night time if he has had a particularly busy day or running around causing trouble! He did this last night and lay next to me on the bed and fell asleep! 
Enjoy your cuddles!


----------



## Kyria (Oct 29, 2011)

Thankyou both for your replies..

I guess all cats/kittens are different. My other cat would never come and sit on my lap for cuddles. Just to pick him up you take your life in your hands depending on his mood lol, So I guess im lucky Nemo loves cuddles and kisses so much I just find it funny they are usually always after his food..He really is a special little kitten.

Thankyou again for replies.
Kyria x


----------



## Prince33Sp4rkle (May 25, 2012)

Jett's the opposite and goes BONKERS after eating, racing round, stalking me,*killing* his feather toy etc, last night was doing laps of the lounge along the backs of chairs!!!!!

he more likes bedtime cuddles


----------



## Yaazmahn (Aug 23, 2011)

that's adorable, my Allie only has cuddles from me :3 but they're normally at night when I go to bed, every night with out fail, she snuggles into me aswell and when I pick her up, she bends her head down for me to kiss her forehead. I think male cats tend to be more affectionate then the females though


----------



## egyptianreggae (May 26, 2012)

Awww! Simba's a bit like that, we've got a routine. He has a cuddle first thing in the morning before breakfast, in the early evening after he's had dinner and last thing at night before we go to sleep. He's so affectionate after dinner I've persuaded myself he's thanking me for his food


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

Mine come up for a cuddle before they eat.

I enter their room and put the food down, then sit on the floor and they run up to me for cuddles. Once they had enough they eat or invite me to play.


----------



## Kyria (Oct 29, 2011)

Awww..that is really sweet..

Thankyou all so much for your lovely kitten, cat, cuddling storys. They were all lovely to read.

I hope Nemo will always love his cuddles and kisses he really is our little baby in this house...

Kyria x


----------



## DallasHammster (Dec 31, 2018)

I literally found this post after Googling the topic because my kitten does the same thing.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi @DallasHammster and welcome 

It's an old thread (6 years old) but looking at the names of the posters makes me feel a bit nostalgic, as these members rarely post on the forum nowadays.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I agree with you @chillminx! ( well, I have to make up for earlier! ) @egyptianreggae was one of the funniest posters we ever had.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@Paddypaws -

 I don't mind you disagreeing with me at all PP as you did it so graciously!  x


----------

